# 2182 Super Cub looking for direction



## CubFrdSimpleton (6 mo ago)

First off I’d like to say thank you for the warm invite and access to this vast garden tractor knowledge source. 
I went to look at 2182 that has 71 hrs on it. I think that’s legit as the bake pedals anddash knobs have no wear on them. Looks like it’s sat a lot in its life. It’s the kubota gas three cylinder. It took 2 twists of the key before the silnoid caught but started quick and ran smooth I pushed up the rpms not wide open but singing and had 13.78 and climbing going into the battery. I put 100 deposit on it as its the holiday weekend and the seller is over the road trucker. I have until Friday this week before I actually take possession.
My question is what other problems did these tractors have and what should I look for when I go back to pick it up. The hoses all looked original and dirty but not falling apart. Don’t recall if the headlights worked or not. It has the 60 wide deck and a dozer plow and the dealer service manual. I have never messed with a super cub and was hopeful you masters of garden implements could bestow a few pearls of knowledge on me to help make an informed purchase. THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE! Jesse


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum.

One thing I like about this mower is the Kubota Gas water-cooled engine. 



https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/001/1/3/1130-cub-cadet-2182-engine.html











cub model 2182---good or bad?


I'm thinking about buying a cub 2182 to mow my 10 acre spread with. Never been around liquid cooled or 3 cyl stuff in small eqpt previously. What kind of experience have users had with the 2182s?




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jesse.


----------



## CubDieselFan (6 mo ago)

I am new here and need help on a Yanmar. Not much help with them but I do know a lot about Cubs. 

Take a 9/16" wrench with you and check the 4 rear bolts that hold the rear end to the frame. If any are loose, it has more hours on it than that. These are loctited in place from the factory but will loosen over time. It is worse with the 60" Haban deck.

Check the plastic for breaks. Those parts are NLA from Cub Cadet. I would find a bumper for it. They are NLA but they pop up on ebay from time to time.

These have other issues a low hour machine will not have but expect to replace the fuel lines and fuel cut offs and fuel tanks bungs. Those are cheap things to replace. 

Good luck. Holler if you have any questions.


----------

